# Solved: Ipod touch locked



## Crackerdawg (Sep 2, 2012)

Hey, my i just turned my ipod touch on, have had it on for a while, but to my suprise,,, it was locked for 22million minutes!
is there any possible way to fix this? and if so, how?


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Try restarting it if you're really getting a message saying it's locked for that long, it's only a glitch in the software.

If you're locked out of it indefinitely, you should connect it to your computer and perform a factory restore using iTunes.


----------



## Crackerdawg (Sep 2, 2012)

i tryed restarting it, and its still there. but when i try connecting it to itunes i get a messege saying its locked with a code, and i have to type the code on the device to connect it


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Even when you choose to reformat it?


----------



## Crackerdawg (Sep 2, 2012)

how do i choose to do that?


----------



## Crackerdawg (Sep 2, 2012)

I fixed it! you have you have to put it in DFU mode, that means you have to first hold in the on/off botton and the home botton at the same time for ten seconds, after the ten seconds you let go of the on/off botton but continue to hold the home botton for another ten seconds, now it will show in itunes in restore mode!


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Glad you found the solution, and thanks for posting it. :up:


----------

